
North Carolina Bill Penalizes Unreasonable Data Security Practices - chadash
https://www.pbwt.com/data-security-law-blog/more-state-data-security-regulation-north-carolina-bill-penalizes-unreasonable-data-security-practices-and-requires-rapid-notification/
======
ams6110
> It will also expand the definition of breaches to include ransomware
> attacks.

Not sure I follow that. Ransomware is anything from a PITA to a catastrophe
for the business affected, but it normally does not include a breach of
sensitive data.

